

Facebook Before Facebook: Tagging in Antiquity - benbreen
http://medievalbooks.nl/2014/11/21/facebook-before-facebook-tagging-in-antiquity/

======
pseingatl
At my school a printed student directory with photographs of all first year
students was distributed to that class. It was called the Facebook. Circa
mid-70's. The billion dollar idea was to digitize it and let people leave
comments. Sheesh.

